# Great Reason To Own An Outback



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good reason to keep your "business" in the Outback









http://www.kptv.com/video/13956697/index.html

ON EDIT:


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Man I got the willies just seeing that.














WHAT A CREEP!!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thats a big tree.

Glad they caught the guy. It's hard to even imagine how some nut cases get their thrills.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> It's hard to even imagine how some nut cases get their thrills


I don't have to imagine. I hear it all the time.

Mark


----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

I just heard about that. I though I heard the news say that he was caught last year doing the same thing. Its scary...theres more people out there just like this but this guy was caught.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am sure people have been doing it for years, the news and internet just puts it out their faster. Just watch your surroundings and your kids.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > It's hard to even imagine how some nut cases get their thrills
> 
> 
> I don't have to imagine. I hear it all the time.
> ...


Good thing I (we) know what you do for a living. You must be a special kind of person to deal with that all day long.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You really have to be familiar with that specific area, to understand how this clown would not have thought it was a big deal!
It's surprising any of them where coherent enough to actually figure out how to tie something other than a shirt.
I'm guessing the rope was hemp?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmm. Beaverton, Oregon? I've heard of that place....
Doug...any relation?








J/K of course....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

To THINK that this guy admitted to doing this for FIFTEEN YEARS!!!







Now that DOES give me the willies!! Having worked in mental health for so many years, I kinda have this "6th sense" and am very aware of my surroundings, and encourage others to be.
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow what a creep, looks like a creep too. these kind of guys should just be shot along with any child molesters.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, 15 years! He had a long history of it. Glad they caught him.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

All I can say is Ewwww!























Nice campground though


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Did that camper in the interview own an Outback? I thought I saw a lady with pink sunglasses in the background waiting to talk to him about something.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I know how it would be if it was MY family....
"Yes officer, he must have fell into the tree, thats why he was all beat to hell, I'll help you and the EMT's put him on the gourney though."


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> I know how it would be if it was MY family....
> "Yes officer, he must have fell into the tree, thats why he was all beat to hell, I'll help you and the EMT's put him on the gourney though."


I'd be right there to help you too.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

"It was the darndest thing, officer. I just have no idea how he could have committed suicide by shooting himself in the head with a revolver, and using three different calibers."

Reverie


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Wow what a creep, looks like a creep too. these kind of guys should just be shot along with any child molesters.


tie the guy to a tree in the middle of the woods, put a can of sardines on him.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Did that camper in the interview own an Outback? I thought I saw a lady with pink sunglasses in the background waiting to talk to him about something.


Now that is funny right here. So funny my OJ is in my nose. you all make me feel better.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Did that camper in the interview own an Outback? I thought I saw a lady with pink sunglasses in the background waiting to talk to him about something.










uh, those people are my friends and business associates ( sunglass vendors). And yes, the rope is hemp.......comes from a supplier in New Hampshire.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh man... we past through Beaverton Oregon about two weeks ago on our way to Canada! I love my Outback potty! ... but with four kids, we occasionally need to use the campground potty. I always go with my kids to the campground bathrooms. I ask my 10 year old daughter when she goes in if there is anyone else in there already.

I'm pretty sure this guy needs a date... or a blow-up doll... 
Very sad!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I would have tied him to a dirty toilet, face down, and would have shoved some posion ivy leaves down the front of his pants or covered his eyes with them.

Oh, did I say that?







Well, I feel better anyway.

HEIDI


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


>


Brings new meaning to the word "tree hugger"


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> Wow what a creep, looks like a creep too. these kind of guys should just be shot along with any child molesters.


tie the guy to a tree in the middle of the woods, put a can of sardines on him.
[/quote]

Yeah I like your idea better a bullet would be to quick.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I think it's amazing the restraint those people had only tying him up.  I think I would have helped him donate some blood, or an eye, or maybe even a kydney.

What a freak!


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

This is why I bring my dog. He lets me know if anyone comes near my site. I would have tied him down and let digger get him


----------

